
JSON5 – JSON for the ES5 Era - nikolay
http://json5.org/
======
viraptor
This may be a bit too late. I hope people adopt it, but really, after avoiding
other formats for a while I have to admit - json is not human read/write-able.
It's a serialisation format, a bit more friendly and simpler than xml.

I'll take yaml for config files any day instead. Json being a valid yaml is
also good, because it makes migration trivial.

------
mchahn
> escape sequences aren’t yet supported

Does this mean you can't even include a quote character in a string? If so
this is kind of useless so far.

------
nikolay
In my view, better than Hjson [0] as any JSON is a valid JSON5 unlike with
Hjson [0], CSON [1], and the likes.

[0]: [http://hjson.org/](http://hjson.org/)

[1]: [https://github.com/bevry/cson](https://github.com/bevry/cson)

~~~
chris-at
You got that wrong. Any JSON is also valid Hjson.

~~~
nikolay
Not sure how I got that wrong, but, yeah, you're right! I still prefer JSON5
for being ECMAScript-compliant.

------
selectnull
Personally, I've never been bothered by any of the issues solved here. On the
other hand, I miss dates and datetimes everyday...

~~~
nikolay
There's another format by googlers - Jsonnet [0], but it's really too much,
and it's a further departure from common sense - they picked "local" vs "let"
and came up with their own Standard Library instead of using a subset of
ECMAScript.

[0]: [http://jsonnet.org/](http://jsonnet.org/)

